# I am going to miss you guys~!



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, I don't even know where to start or even what to think!

Like most folks, my wife and I have been worrying about loosing our jobs. Yesterday my wife was called into the office where she was connected to their CEO based in the Netherlands, he proceeded to ask my wife if she remembered filling out some "Job Satisfaction Form" about a year or so ago (I made a post here on 2cool asking ya'll what you thought about it), of course she said she remembered. Anyways, they said that after knowing her performance for the past years they wanted to make her an offer that they thought she/I would like. On the Satisfaction Form it asked what other countries she might like to live in and one of them she checked of was Australia.

SO....after talking it over last night and today she has decided to accept their offer and we will be relocating to Sydney in 60 days. They have said that they will pay our living expenses for the next six months while our house is on the market and if it has not sold within that time frame they will buy it (what we paid for it 2 1/2 years ago + 15%). Her company is also supposed to help me find a job (if I want one).

We both have always loved Australia so I gues.....HERE WE GO!

Before we leave I promise to have a big ol 2cool get together here at the house (Maybe I can talk one of you into buying it  )

We're going to miss you folks!


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Congratulations. I've always wanted to see Australia. There is excellent hunting and fishing in many parts of the country.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

That's pretty kewl, Trod! Good luck on the move and the new location.... I bet you will have a blast! 
Congrats...tell Nick Dundee hello, mate! 
Now you will have to learn how to price freight by the kilometer instead of the mile!


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

How much for the garage only?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

so.....when is the garage sale?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

ballard55 said:


> How much for the garage only?


LOL...I'll make 2coolers a special deal! $225,000 for the garage and I'll throw in a house for free!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

WOW! You get to get out before Obama destroys the country. Just kidding. I would love to fish those reefs! Good luck and keep turning to 2cool when you get homesick!


----------



## runningquarters (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats, But don't they have Al Gore's Internet in Austraila. I really want to go ther someday.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Trodery

Well there goes the neighborhood down under and the fishing season here is just about to start. Good luck my friend and please hurry back.

Charlie


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> so.....when is the garage sale?


I gotta think about that! I MIGHT sell whatever power tools I have cause I don't think they will work "down under". Anything not power consuming I guess I will take with us.

I made arrangements today and will be selling my Civic, they will ship up to two cars for us but heck I wanted to sell the Civic anyway.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

runningquarters said:


> Congrats, But don't they have Al Gore's Internet in Austraila. I really want to go ther someday.


Yeah, that have internet but I have met so many of you guys in person...that's what I am going to miss!


----------



## iwant2fish (Jan 28, 2005)

Sydney is a awesome city, 3 hr plan ride to Cains, diving, black marlin, very tropical. if you need help on learning rugby let me know. fyi just say you like the _Wallabies_, and the kiwis are their b***h. that will take you further than you could ever realize. http://www.rugby.com.au/


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Sounds like a great new step in ya'lls life Terry. I wish you the best. Gonna really miss knowing you're "here with us".

Oh, and Crikey!! lol



Kelly


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I want your barbie...



The one you cook shrimp on, not the others. :wink:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Congratulations, it sounds like new adventures.


----------



## CSKIFF17 (Jul 9, 2006)

Good luck.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Trod....Ya'll will love Australia! Great people, fishing, water sports, etc. Very modern country with great amenities. That's a great overseas assignment! I have many customers and friends that have had to move overseas and you have one of the best opportunities. You could be in Saudi, Jakarta, Oman, India or another dismal, middle-eastern country. I've traveled extensively in my career and I'm jealous! Have fun and enjoy it. This is a great chance tfor you and the Mrs. to see many different cultures. Make sure you travel to Bali for as the Australians say "Holiday" and do some diving. Hey....we're only a post away


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Man that is awesome, if someone asked me "Australia in 60 days?" they wouldn't have to ask twice, I plan on trying to take a trip there not this summer but next. Haven't met you but might have to look you if I get out there up seeing as I doubt there are many Texans there.

Anyway good luck with the move...


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Hey Terry, good news! They gots internet in Australia!  Will miss yer smilin' face but you can still hang with your buds here on 2Cool...


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

You will still be able to get on 2cool there, right? Have fun and keep us informed  Oh, and show pics of your garden when you get the chance


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

My goodness Terry! Congratulations to you and the Misses! That sounds like a very cool opportunity. I'm sure you'll check in on your ol pals here. Boy I'd hoped to get down there to do a meet and greet with you guys sometime, just looks like to get to meet you now I'll really have to go "down there"!!

Congratulations man!


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Lord Santa Fe is loosing a sense of garage sophistication that it might not make it back from!!! Y'all be careful and good luck on your adventure "Way South". I've meet some Brahman ranchers from down under, they're pretty much Texans (Take your CowS*** covered boots off before coming inside, they drink Sweet Tea like it's going out of style etc.) just a funny accent

Show them the Garage of happiness way amigo


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Good luck, what a huge move! I'd say they really, really, like your wife.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Congrats. At least you didn't get the "you are laid off" call like so many people I know have gotten. Have fun and enjoy the adventure. Oh and let us know how those Great White shark blow-ups are, LOL! I bet even a tail slap will make you **** yourself, LOL! Good luck.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Of all the other places on this planet to go to, I would have picked Australia too. However, dont they have a law banning guns? Anyhow, I hear the diving and fishing are great there. Looking forward to your fishing reports from down under.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Trod they do have internet "down under": ya know....we will look forward to some hunting and fishing pics from over there!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

you have to have something over there with a snorkel

take an old school Toyo landcruiser ?

god speed brother.............


----------



## kempker1409 (Feb 26, 2006)

APRIL FOOLS???? PLEASE SAY APRIL FOOLS


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Big move Terry. Wishing you and the wife the very best. I know you will be very busy for the next 60 days. Of course this will make you the official 2 Cool rep for Aussie land. We do expect regular reports with pictures.


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Send us pics of the Great Whites you catch.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

OK now how is my Garage going to get clean??LOL

I got dibs on the cooler in the back?

Congrats on the adventure.Don't stop posting from down under.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

That's strange.You are the third person I have heard moving to Australia to work.My neighbor just moved there last week.What is going on down under?You heard Obama say he was going to bring all the jobs back to the United States.Oh!I forgot.Thats was "before" election.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Congrats! There might be many more of us to follow over the next 4 years.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey Trodery, look foward to your posts there stay in touch.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Good on ya mate, take a pic of a roo


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

That's awesome Terry. You guys definitely hit the crème de la crème of expat assignments. What a great opportunity. I hope to see you there some day.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Congratulations Trod! Sounds like the opportunity of a lifetime....I'm sure a somewhat bittersweet change. But on the SWEET side. You can show them all how a garage SHOULD look. Make sure you tell them that all us 'yanks' keep our garages that way. Check out the Barrimundi fishing. I hear they are a blast, with a strike like freight train. Best of luck to you and Mrs.Trodery....You are indeed a blessed man.....Jim


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Does sound like April fools...........But if true congratulations. I dont think your dog is going to like the long flight in a crate though.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

April Fools!!!! I talked to Terry last night. In all reality his wife lost her job, and he has to sell the house and down size so they can afford to stay afloat so...

















Ok now that really is an April Fools...


If ya'll are really leaving Terry, Cograts Mate!! At least I'll have someone to visit when I come down under Next Year!


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

Congrats, been good reading your posts and meeting you last year. You taking your new mower with you?


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

At least your going somewhere that has good BBQ good luck Trodery I wish I was headed there at least I could get away fro brobama for awhile.You can still check in with us here on 2cool we will keep you up to date on everything lol.Good luck.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Good luck, youll be back.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

sounds like you and the wife were blessed...what goes around comes around! grill some shrimp on the barbie and send pics!


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

If this was posted on any other day , I`d believe it . Then again, this is too big to be a joke. I`m stumped.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

What an adventure, Carpe Diem!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Trod,
I hope you get your back fixed before you head south!
Any luck with the neurosurgeons?
blue.dog


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Trod, 

best of luck to you and your family...however, I find it a bit coincidental this post comes on the wee hours of "April Fools Day?"


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

WOW Trods,, all the way down under.

Take lots of pics and fish alot down there.. I enjoyed it when i went there a few times back in the early 90's.. Always thought it would be great to live there as well


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

We can always mail some Texas trout fillets or a cold taco and warm lone star light?.........good luck buddy (but sounds like you wont need it)


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Our loss, their gain !
You really did 'make a difference' to our community and you will be missed by many many folks.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

watch out for the box jellies and they have some killer sting rays down there!


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Your gonna love it. I lived there for awhile when I was younger. Try the "meat pies" as soon as you get there. They love Texas so bring your boots!


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

wow... what a change! 

good luck trod!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, Shortly after midnight last night my wife awoke saying that she had her annual visit (visionary) from the Easter Bunny, the bunny spoke to her and said "*APRIL* (that is what Mr Bunny calls my wife), don't be a *FOOL*, their offer is a *JOKE*, please don't leave Texas"

After her talk with the Easter Bunny we have decided to stay, we love Santa Fe!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You...Mr Rodery...are a %&^$^^^ SOB.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Had this old phart almost in tears......:hairout:....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

you gotta be kiddin me right?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> You...Mr Rodery...are a %&^$^^^ SOB.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Had this old phart almost in tears......:hairout:....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


I'm sorry buddy.... The Easter Bunny made me do it! That sucker held a carrot (I thought it was a gun) to my head and made me type as he dictated the words  That dang bunny has an evil side to him!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Haha that was a goooood one Terry!! :tongue:


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

yea.... it sounded too good to be true... good one!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

you got'em!....... hook, line, and sinker :fishy:

:cheers:

saw it coming a mile away .........

the two biggest days o'the year i enjoy celebrating are today and February 2nd

this one's 3-years-old and still going strong..... 
http://www.2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=203260
http://www.2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=203259

it was either this, or February 30th,... and i figgerred in my case today would be more appropriate :work:

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:.............

:tongue:


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

LOL.....very nice Trod!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

So you're not leaving? Darn! :tongue:


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey Trodery. I fully expect GARAGE pictures from Down Under. It just won't seem right without your garage pictures giving us Garage Envy once in a while. 

Congratulations to your wife and you on your Adventure. That really is 2COOL!

Just goes to show sometimes what you put on those Job Satisfaction forms can be rewarding. 

And we expect the occasional post and picture from Down Under. Ya know Gore's internet is WorldWide.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

BlueWaveEd said:


> Hey Trodery. I fully expect GARAGE pictures from Down Under. It just won't seem right without your garage pictures giving us Garage Envy once in a while.
> 
> Congratulations to your wife and you on your Adventure. That really is 2COOL!
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm.... must have only read the first post... Good Job! :rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, Shortly after midnight last night my wife awoke saying that she had her annual visit (visionary) from the Easter Bunny, the bunny spoke to her and said "*APRIL* (that is what Mr Bunny calls my wife), don't be a *FOOL*, their offer is a *JOKE*, please don't leave Texas"

After her talk with the Easter Bunny we have decided to stay, we love Santa Fe!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

You got me good! Now, here's your prize!


----------



## bayoudj (Jun 16, 2006)

*knew it*

After seeing the thread about the gift inside a box, inside a box, inside a box, inside a box. Knew that I should wait this one out for a couple of hours. Glad you are not leaving.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Just got in and saw this, I didn't even get past the title and I was already calling april fools BS! Nice one Terry.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

galvbay said:


> You got me good! Now, here's your prize!


LOL


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm just trying to figure out how to get back those 10 minutes of my life I wasted reading these post! Not to worry, as I told my students..."_I don't get mad...I get even". _Have a good day! gb


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Good one Terry.I was thinking it was an April fools joke,But the thread started on the 31st.


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

Sooo...let me see if I got this right...you're not leaving but the offer was real? If the offer was real, what company is it?


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

Buncha suckers !!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

rippin lips said:


> Good one Terry.I was thinking it was an April fools joke,But the thread started on the 31st.


Kinda thinking along the lines of a Jimmy Buffet song...It was April 1st SOMEWHERE!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Good un Terry....if it had been true, the part that I liked was that they would help you get a job, if you wanted one. That is my dream, to have a wife making lots of money and me being a kept man


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

hey,, palerider found a big a south texas lease for cheap in the hunting section...






when will you people learn.. good one Terry!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

waterspout said:


> hey,, palerider found a big a south texas lease for cheap in the hunting section...
> 
> when will you people learn.. good one Terry!


LOL...I don't even hunt but I wanted in on that deal Brad had on that lease :rotfl: TxPaleRider was my inspiration


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

baloney - this was a ploy for greenies and you know it.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

boatmanjohn said:


> Sooo...let me see if I got this right...you're not leaving but the offer was real? If the offer was real, what company is it?


The company is Easter Bunnies R Us :walkingsm


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

trodery,

I've always read and enjoyed your posts and comments since I've been a menber. I wish you and your wife all the best of luck. I pray God will be with you and bless you in all that you do. Don't forget to throw a few shrimps on the barbi, mate.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> baloney - this was a ploy for greenies and you know it.


You know those old fish are to catch for a reason, I was on to you!! As for greenies, I like sending mine up stairs to the BIG BOSS to get their free TURKEYS at Christmas, LOL!!!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Some fish are still biting (in Australia)!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

You sir, are just BAD!!! LOL
I had my phone out dialing your number when I saw the 'rest of the story'. I don't pay attention to what day it is anymore so you got me big time as well..........


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Wanker !

I think you should still have the big BBQ !


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> baloney - this was a ploy for greenies and you know it.


Hey,, you calling him MC jr?? :rotfl:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

I want my fillets back....................you can keep the cold tacos and warm beer.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW!! What an awesome opportunity... Live large trod and enjoy the experience!

Is her copmpany hiring?? LOL!!

OMG.... I fell for it!! Well, I guess I was deserving... I pulled a couple of pranks today myself.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

EndTuition said:


> Wanker !
> 
> I think you should still have the big BBQ !


Now THERE is a good idea!


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

trodery said:


> I promise to have a big ol 2cool get together here at the house


Aprils Fools joke or not...I have you down for a big party ! What time and where is it? The party will be your penalty for tricking all those folks!

Mind you I haven't met you in person, but was a bit saddened when I read that you were "leaving."

Glad you'll still be around to help move things along!

Tight Lines & Gig'Em
Cm3:cheers:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, *MAYBE* we can have a party in May. On May 27 Miss Marilyn will celebrate 20 years being married to me  If she is still employed with Bunnies R Us and I still have a job we might just throw a party!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

I fully agree with Crispito...I too was saddened to read this post late last night.Besides,who's gonna get me thru the garage and gardening projects.
This might sound kinda selfish but,glad you're staying though!

RL



Crispito said:


> Aprils Fools joke or not...I have you down for a big party ! What time and where is it? The party will be your penalty for tricking all those folks!
> 
> Mind you I haven't met you in person, but was a bit saddened when I read that you were "leaving."
> 
> ...


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

After this, anybody in for "rolling" trod's house?


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

chickenboy said:


> After this, anybody in for "rolling" trod's house?


I'm in but don't ask my 16 yo son. He was 'detained' by Jersey Village police for doing the same thing!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

trodery said:


> Well, *MAYBE* we can have a party in May. On May 27 Miss Marilyn will celebrate 20 years being married to me  If she is still employed with Bunnies R Us and I still have a job we might just throw a party!


That's a great idea to lift her spirits! :wink:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

You big CHICKENboy...you better stay out of my pretty oak trees! 

Blake her spirits are a bit low since the Easter bunny told her that we should not move down under


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Terry I knew you were leadin up to a April fools joke buddy... Played it like a fine fiddle too.... gooden bro....


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

What an awesome opportunity! Good luck.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

dang dude your lucky ! you wont have to work, you can fish everyday, what a life! oops, my bad, glad your back... lol


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Best of luck on the new adventures. I sure wish my wife would get a job over there. I don't think it will ever happen, she just works for me!!


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Yes Trodery you got me good on this one. April 1, Where the heck did March go? Really need to go fishing now.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Good luck with the move...I'm sure you'll still be on here even when you down under. 

Late,
Cox


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

WOW Good 1 Trod. 11 pages of posts in 24 hours. Congrats.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

trodery said:


> Well, *MAYBE* we can have a party in May. On May 27 Miss Marilyn will celebrate 20 years being married to me  If she is still employed with Bunnies R Us and I still have a job we might just throw a party!


Got it ! May 27th, Trods place. I'm bringing a few friends!
Any meat or beer distributors in the Greenie catalog ?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

You'll love the Aussies, mate. The Shellas and Blokes are get people. Hope you like Fosters beer.
Plenty of great fishing but the recent gun restrictions may have spoiled the hunting. 
I worked in several aresa over the last 20 years. Big country. 
It took a while to remember where to find the steering wheel. The cabbies do not take kindly to you crawling in their lap.

Sumbeam
______________________________________________________________________

"When I die I want to go like Grandpa. Peacefully in his sleep, not like the others screaming in his car"


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Shoot, I never read the thread past page one. I really thought yall were moving. LOL.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

What is this?? A joke played while I was away hunting, Texas-Indiana, you need to paint that garage floor pink now!! rs


----------



## babybell (Apr 30, 2009)

ausi land wow. please go for a black marlin, my dream.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Here we go again.

It was an Apirl Fools joke guys and over a month old post before being resurected by TheGoose.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

good luck on the new adventure! and australia uses 50hz frequency; new tools in the forecast!!!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

trodery said:


> Well, Shortly after midnight last night my wife awoke saying that she had her annual visit (visionary) from the Easter Bunny, the bunny spoke to her and said "*APRIL* (that is what Mr Bunny calls my wife), don't be a *FOOL*, their offer is a *JOKE*, please don't leave Texas"
> 
> After her talk with the Easter Bunny we have decided to stay, we love Santa Fe!


After forwarding a copy of the cleaning table pic to the Australian immigration authorities, you couldn't get in anyway! They don't want Sydney to become like San Francisco! :biggrin:


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

grayfish said:


> Here we go again.
> 
> It was an Apirl Fools joke guys and over a month old post before being resurected by TheGoose.


yup...... where's that padlock when ya need it!









sad3sm


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

*What about the boat*

If there is a boat you want to get rid of be sure and let us 2coolers have a whack at it before you depart. GIve us a discount on that too?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL...this thread still causing havoc after almost two months


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

The April Fools joke that refuses to die!!!

Should I lock it? Should we leave it open to see how many more can be caught?

You tossed out some good bait. You set the hook and we fought hard, now please let us go LOL


----------



## redhead (Jul 24, 2006)

Like the energizer bunny keeps going going going goin goi go


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

What else do we have to do today? Leave it open. Heck, adopt me in the next 59 1/2 days and lets go!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

bill said:


> The April Fools joke that refuses to die!!!
> 
> Should I lock it? Should we leave it open to see how many more can be caught?
> 
> You tossed out some good bait. You set the hook and we fought hard, now please let us go LOL


LOL...Kinda llike TXPaleRider's Hunting Lease thread


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

bill said:


> Should I lock it? Should we leave it open to see how many more can be caught?


stick-a-fork-in-it........ it's done









'livin'-in-the-past'......... whar's the future in that??!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Leave it open. It is fun to laugh at the genius' that just have to respond, but refuse to read the thread.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

So, Trod, you all packed up? It's down to crunch time! :biggrin:


----------



## surfwalker (Jul 14, 2006)

you guys interested in adopting a full grown son??? LOL.. I think id be jumping for joy if I were you.. are they hiring?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Traitor......!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm still loving life "Down Under"


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

I would have already packed. Great adventure for you both.
At least you can check in on here, post pics, and make us jealous. Lol.
Wish You Well.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Freakin cool. Not many get a shot to do something like this and do it the right way. 

You and the Mrs are really brave for making a move like this. I hope its all you dreamed it to be. I hear the Aussies love Texans. Good luck


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Don't throw old lures overboard. Apparently, they keep hooking fish for years....:rotfl:


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> Don't throw old lures in the overboard. Apparently, they keep hooking fish for years....:rotfl:


Yes they do!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Closed like a bad poacher story


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Can you please send some pics?


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Screw it, this is the sign I've been looking for!

I'm quiting my job, leaving my wife and kids and moving to Austalia. I'm just going to catch the next flight out with the clothes on my back and I'll figure it out when I get there.

I've been wanting to just leave it all behind and with this stupid election and this country going down the crapper now is the time. I might need to crash on your couch for a couple of days so I'll look you up when I get there.


Headed to the airport now, so long sucka's I'm outta here!!!!!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I've decided to vote for Hillary...... April Fools!


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

This thread just keeps on giving! I was telling a customer about this April Fools prank last year at this time. He was in stitches. Thanks Trod!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Have fun but you would need a bigger boat! Jaws!......


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

You just keep reeling them in.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

trodery said:


> I made arrangements today and will be selling my Civic, they will ship up to two cars for us but heck I wanted to sell the Civic anyway.


You gave it away here...no one ships left hand drive cars from the US to Australia. Nice try. You should have quit while it was still convincing.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

If you have a good running boat and fishing stuffs, I can keep them running for you till you get back.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

twitch, twitch, BOOM! Another one!


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

sweenyite said:


> WOW! You get to get out *before Obama destroys the country*. Just kidding.


Apparently you weren't......


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

We didn't miss you. Its like you never left. LOL


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Chuckybrown said:


> Apparently you weren't......
> 
> he's almost done....trying to pass the torch to Hildebeast.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Congrats, if you have any guns at all sell now or get a long term rental on a secure storage.

John


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awesome news Terry! Best of luck to both of you.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

...those hooks stay sharp a looooong time Terry. What brand do you use?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Somebody should honor Trodery by making a baldbblehead in his likeness. Oh, wait a minute...


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Sweeny.............Trod should throw your avatar up for a hint...........lol


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Somebody should honor Trodery by making a baldbblehead in his likeness. Oh, wait a minute...


they only sold one... :rotfl:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I can't believe it. I never posted on this thread. To tell Trodery good bye. I've heard they have sharks down there that are bigger than a semi & the crocs are everywhere.
Stay safe.


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

trodery said:


> Well, I don't even know where to start or even what to think!
> 
> Like most folks, my wife and I have been worrying about loosing our jobs. Yesterday my wife was called into the office where she was connected to their CEO based in the Netherlands, he proceeded to ask my wife if she remembered filling out some "Job Satisfaction Form" about a year or so ago (I made a post here on 2cool asking ya'll what you thought about it), of course she said she remembered. Anyways, they said that after knowing her performance for the past years they wanted to make her an offer that they thought she/I would like. On the Satisfaction Form it asked what other countries she might like to live in and one of them she checked of was Australia.
> 
> ...


Don't they have Internet down under???? Lol!


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

Has this really made it this far without being called out as a prank?


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

Row vs Wade said:


> Has this really made it this far without being called out as a prank?


Now I see it. It was a good troll though.


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

His wife pranking him maybe?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I think Trodery just boxed up his ex-wife and sent her down under...


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

AggieCowboy98 said:


> Awesome news Terry! Best of luck to both of you.


**** it! Been a long week, didn't realize it was April 1...

Good one Terry!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Post up the bablehead & this thread could boogie. Come on man! 
I had to come back do not forget the video/ LMAO!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

April Fools from 2009 none the less.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

HoustonKid said:


> April Fools from 2009 none the less.


Its called good timing.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Terry, I like you not only because you have given me business, but simply because you are one of the coolest of the 2coolers. However, your April Fools joke is cruel and unusual. Straighten up young man! We can't do without you. 2cool would crumble like a house of cards!
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## FIDO (Jun 14, 2011)

I want a refund...


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow! A 7 year troll. That's got to be some kind of record. Somebody call Guinness.... not the beer, the record keepers.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> I'm still loving life "Down Under"


Looks like you REALLY are.......:rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Lol, I'm just bobbling along snickering at some of you! And by the way, it was somebody else's idea to bring this thread back.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Still have any of these left?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

trodery said:


> Lol, I'm just bobbling along snickering at some of you! And by the way, it was somebody else's idea to bring this thread back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it was me! Whose biotching I'm ready for an Academy Parking Lot Meeting. No everyone is griping about them. OK FTU no will get robbed.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Still laughing! gb


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, I guess he can get a pass with getting away with it twice, it being two different wives and all.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

trodery said:


> Well, I don't even know where to start or even what to think!
> 
> Like most folks, my wife and I have been worrying about loosing our jobs. Yesterday my wife was called into the office where she was connected to their CEO based in the Netherlands, he proceeded to ask my wife if she remembered filling out some "Job Satisfaction Form" about a year or so ago (I made a post here on 2cool asking ya'll what you thought about it), of course she said she remembered. Anyways, they said that after knowing her performance for the past years they wanted to make her an offer that they thought she/I would like. On the Satisfaction Form it asked what other countries she might like to live in and one of them she checked of was Australia.
> 
> ...


And we will miss you as well. I have a lifelong friend who settled in Australia and he loves it. We see him about every 5 years at our HS reunions. Weird to hear his accent because he sounds like a native Australian. That Texas drawl is gone. Maybe you can convert the Aussies to speak the language of Texans! Ha! I'm told they are some hard partying, heck raising, fun loving people. Best wishes.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Another record for Trodery..
8 years, and still going strong. 
The joke that keeps on giving...


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Sounds like you've off on another of life's great adventures, good luck and enjoy it.

If that was an April fools joke it was a good one, however you cheated and posted in prior to 4/1


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Lunkerman said:


> Sounds like you've off on another of life's great adventures, good luck and enjoy it.
> 
> If that was an April fools joke it was a good one, however you cheated and posted in prior to 4/1


2009. Way before 4/1/17

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

Good for you buddy.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

trodery said:


> Well, I don't even know where to start or even what to think!
> 
> Like most folks, my wife and I have been worrying about loosing our jobs. Yesterday my wife was called into the office where she was connected to their CEO based in the Netherlands, he proceeded to ask my wife if she remembered filling out some "Job Satisfaction Form" about a year or so ago (I made a post here on 2cool asking ya'll what you thought about it), of course she said she remembered. Anyways, they said that after knowing her performance for the past years they wanted to make her an offer that they thought she/I would like. On the Satisfaction Form it asked what other countries she might like to live in and one of them she checked of was Australia.
> 
> ...


edit: got me


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I ignored this day before yesterday, I figured out it was April 1 real quick.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

you should probably go ahead and throw the party at your house anyway, invite only. those that bit on this nonsense use their post as proof of admission.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

POC Troutman said:


> you should probably go ahead and throw the party at your house anyway, invite only. those that bit on this nonsense use their post as proof of admission.


LOL... that would be a big group!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

8 years... man that's quite an accomplishment. Its funny how many just read the original thread and post without reading any comments.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Is that focker still here???


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

Looks like the cost of living is a bit more.
Compare with this link

https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-livi...jsp?country1=United+States&country2=Australia


----------

